# ZZ Automobile



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a bit of fun while I've been fighting this flu. I'll redo the vocal once I can stop coughing. ZZ's "She Loves My Automobile". I did everything except the drums. Bass was my Strat with the tone rolled off into the 11 rack.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fautomobile


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice Dave , thanks for sharing and get well soon !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

John Reilly said:


> Nice Dave , thanks for sharing and get well soon !


Thanks John. Today is the first day in quite awhile that I feel like I'm on the mend. It's been a long haul


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Good to hear Dave.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Thanks John. Today is the first day in quite awhile that I feel like I'm on the mend. It's been a long haul


It was close to a month when we did that trade. You were ailing then. It has been a long haul. Glad you've (hopefully, finally) turned the corner.

Nice track, BTW!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The first couple of weeks were the worst with all of the usual symptoms but the damn cough has just refused to leave  Past 2 days have been a lot better so I'm hopeful it's finally on it's way out.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds great


----------

